
Zadie Smith’s Varieties of Individuality - samclemens
https://newrepublic.com/article/147111/zadie-smiths-varieties-individuality
======
swordswinger12
Zadie Smith's essays are tremendous. I highly recommend her earlier collection
"Changing My Mind".

